# When is the best time of year for gigging flounder.......



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have all of the equipment to go out on a gig trip but have not done it.....

BTW: Friday, I fished the gulf in about 55' near a tug spot..... 'Caught a limit of flounder.....all legal....kept two....


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Not counting the obvious fall run during November. The flounder action starts to heat up in April and goes all summer. Hard to say when the best month is. I had one of by best nights in April one year. One year it was in July. One year August. To me it is just a matter of keeping track of where I was gigging fish at the year before and at what time of year it was. Go back and hopefully they will be there.


----------

